# need help FAST!!



## load3dic3 (Aug 1, 2011)

hey guys, im in day 6 of flowering, my temp is around 80 F and my RH is around 50%. My nute solution ph is 6.5. i am using fox farm soil and nutes and i also used some calmag. here are some problems i am having. any advice would be awsome!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 1, 2011)

I see overwatering ..and over nutrients...Some foxfarm soils dont need nutes added till late into flower..All other varriablkes seem to be in order..How about letting us know the Lights and area size?..


this chart may be of help as well
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=158412&d=1295751999

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## load3dic3 (Aug 1, 2011)

im using a 400w hps and this is my grow tent size. 5ft H x 3ft L x 2ft W


----------



## Alistair (Aug 1, 2011)

Likewise, I see over-nuting.  I used to use Fox Farm nutes; they can be harsh, in my opinion.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 1, 2011)

Over nutes flush and lay off the nutes for a couple weeks or so


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 1, 2011)

I see over watering too.

Can you show us what the plants sit on load3dic3 ?

They do not sit on carpet :aok:

eace:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 1, 2011)

I must agree with the diagnosis of overnuting. This is the second time I am seeing someone having trouble with the FF nutes. Makes me think nute lockout for some reason. This is why I prefer hydro, I would get frustrated in soil.


----------



## load3dic3 (Aug 1, 2011)

thanks guys for the input. Hippy-- they do not sit on the carpet i just took em out of the tent to take the pics. :hubba: 

yea im gonna flush em out and just water with plain ph'd water. also i didnt think it was overwater cuz i mean i only water every 3-4 days, n i always check the weight of the pots. But i mean im still a novice


also since im a soil guy, what do you guys think of dutch master nutes??


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 2, 2011)

Havent tried them but they look interesting


----------



## load3dic3 (Aug 2, 2011)

yea my local hydro guy says he really likes dutch masters nutes. I'm just curious if anyone else has tried them?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Aug 2, 2011)

It's my understanding that they are spacifically formulated for MJ from the guys that are breeders, so I would think it would be really good. I have considered trying it but haven't convinced my partner. I said we need to just try either the DM or the GH3 or both and see what we do. But we are still working out all the kinks in our grow lab (heat, bugs,etc.)


----------



## load3dic3 (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks Hush for the advice, now I am really excited to try Dutch Masters!


----------

